# Guten Tag



## marcel55 (16 Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin schon ein paar Tage angemeldet. Hatte bis jetzt leider noch keine Zeit mich Vorzustellen. Dies wird jetzt aber nachgeholt.

Ich heiße Marcel und bin oft in Foren unterwegs. Auf dieses Forum bin ich durch Zufall gestoßen.Ob sich die Registrierung gelohnt hatt,werde ich sehen aber ich denke schon. :thumbup:

Ich wünsche allen Usern in diesem Forum einen Schönen Abend.

Grüße Marcel

P.s. Vorstellungen wahren noch nie meine Stärke.

P.s.2 Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet,darf sie behalten.


----------



## General (16 Mai 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (16 Mai 2012)

welcome aboard:thumbup:


----------



## marcel55 (3 Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Willkommensgrüße.

Leider hatte ich in den letzten Tagen sehr wenig Zeit. Desshalb kann ich mich jetzt auch erst wieder melden. 

Ich hoffe aber das ich ab jetzt wieder mehr Zeit fürs Forum habe. 

Grüße Marcel


----------



## General (4 Juni 2012)

Na dann wartet das Forum auf deine Beiträge


----------



## nufu (16 Juni 2012)

nicht wirklich


----------



## Ichigo_Kurosaki (27 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen & genießen. Schön, dass Sie hier zu sehen.


----------

